# Acorn bird houses



## splinter99 (Apr 27, 2010)

Made a dozen of these this weekend for an upcomming craft show. The walnut tops are textured with a pnumatic needle scaler ($20.00 at Harbor freight) I just sharpened the needles with a grinder







Comments welcomed. Thanks for looking


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Apr 27, 2010)

That's a great idea.They look cool


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 27, 2010)

I love them! very nice!


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice!

I recently took some classes held by one of your countrymen, Bob Rosand, and he showed the little trick with the needle scalers.

You mentioned sharpening yours, they came sorta flat so I just rounded mine over a bit.  Do you find that actually putting a point on yours works better for the small work like birdhouse lids?


----------



## Mark (Apr 27, 2010)

My wife wants to make these. Very nice..

She doesn't seem so interested in the Pen portion of the business. She wants to do Birdhouses, spinner tops, wind chimes and bottle stoppers.


----------



## we4marts (Apr 27, 2010)

very nice I just started making bird houses myself. I will post one to see what you guys think


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 27, 2010)

Great ones!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice. Birds are a nice touch.


----------



## Chief Hill (Apr 28, 2010)

Great addition to other items for a craft show.


----------



## turnaround (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice work, thanks


----------



## markgum (Apr 29, 2010)

great work.  will have to check out the needle scaler


----------



## capcrnch (Apr 29, 2010)

Very cool!
Are the birds hand carved?


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## splinter99 (Apr 29, 2010)

The birds are from a craft supply store (Pat Catans) I use a little round file to make a groove in them so they fit on the perch. The needle scaler points where sharpened to achieve the fine texture. I have to admit, its kind of fun using the needle scaler to texture with..the texturing took about 30 seconds for each one.

I hung one off of my rear view mirror of the van shaped pile of rust I drive arround in.
Thanks for all the positive responses


----------



## mranum (May 1, 2010)

Where do you find the little eyelets in the top?  I can't seem to find them around here.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 1, 2010)

mranum said:


> Where do you find the little eyelets in the top? I can't seem to find them around here.


 Just sharing a little info......... A turner did a demo recently at our club and he used of all things....... fish hooks!  They are cheap, available in many sizes and different platings.

He just cuts the hook off where it starts to curve and glues the eyelet into the top of the item to be hung.


----------

